# How To Help Your Body Naturally While Taking Antibiotics?



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I know the title sounds kind of silly, but what types of things can you do alternatively/naturally for your body while you are on a course of antibiotics? I'm getting ready to start taking Ampicillin, if I make it past the first few days, and am wondering how to keep some of the "baddies" from getting a foothold. Or do you just kind of have to wait until you are through to do anything beneficial?


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

take a good probiotic, you need to replenish the good bacteria antibiotics kill.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

acde said:


> take a good probiotic, you need to replenish the good bacteria antibiotics kill.


While you are on the antibiotic or after? Won't the antibiotic continually kill the good bacteria off if you take it during the treatment? Sorry, I haven't read as much as I should have on this subject, thus the silly questions.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Both!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

During and after, years ago they would not write a script for antibiotics with out one for probiotics.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

OK, brings me to my next question. What's a "good probiotic"? And is this once per day or what? Any place you all can recommend for reading up on _probiotics for beginners_? :huh:


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Kefir is a good probiotic....it is kind of like yogurt. I would try to have it at least once a day.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't normally suggest specific brands, but this is good and the backstory is pretty solid.

Primal defense:

http://www.gardenoflife.com/ProductsforLife/DigestiveHealth/PrimalDefensesupsup/tabid/638/Default.aspx


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Eat yogurt that has natural acidophiles in it. Dannon has it, but you can check the label on any brand to check for the live culture.
Also take acidophiles pills by mouth or probiotics. And not just while on antibiotics. Take them all the time to help prevent illness. If you keep enough of the good stuff in your system, it helps to control the bad stuff and prevent diseases.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jan 28, 2008)

You can also limit your sugar and starch intake, as they weaken an immune response and also feed any yeast infections you may develop from taking the ATB. Hydrate well with good, plain ol' water...coffee and pop are not a substitute for water, sad to say.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I use Primal Defense, too, but this is the one that was prescribed by my naturopath the last time I was on antibiotics for a MRSA infection. They are just about the strongest you can get: Amazon.com: Integrative Therapeutics Probiotic Pearls, 90-Count: Health & Personal Care


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I've had great success with a simple raw goat yogurt. I add a couple drops of vanilla for flavor. I would use during and after.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I ended up going with Advanced CD _accuflora_ probiotic. Antibiotic treatment is over with for now. No problems while taking the Ampicillin. I'm still taking the probiotics though. Thanks all!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I don't normally suggest specific brands, but this is good and the backstory is pretty solid.
> 
> Primal defense:
> 
> http://www.gardenoflife.com/ProductsforLife/DigestiveHealth/PrimalDefensesupsup/tabid/638/Default.aspx


I agree, this is one of the best products out there. Have been taking it myself.


----------

